# Wintering in Spain, Caleta de Velez, Torrox or Nerja??



## leeandzed (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi.. So I have been to and know all these areas reasonably well, in terms of holidaying there in the summer months and travelling around etc. but what about spending a length of time in these places in the winter, ie 4-6 months. My gut feeling is Nerja as its a big town and more to do when it's the quiet winter months, but does anyone live in these areas and can tell me what it's like during the winter. I love Caleta also and the beach there, where you can walk along to torre del mar. Big dilemma!
Any help/ideas would be great, thanks.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

leeandzed said:


> Hi.. So I have been to and know all these areas reasonably well, in terms of holidaying there in the summer months and travelling around etc. but what about spending a length of time in these places in the winter, ie 4-6 months. My gut feeling is Nerja as its a big town and more to do when it's the quiet winter months, but does anyone live in these areas and can tell me what it's like during the winter. I love Caleta also and the beach there, where you can walk along to torre del mar. Big dilemma! Any help/ideas would be great, thanks.


Hi,we spent winter months earlier this year in a villa between Nerja and Frigiliana.
Advantages for us were peace and quiet,views of hills around Frigiliana and view of coast,parking within property perimeter,abundant supply of avocados and bananas from kind owners.
Disadvantage was it was approximately 2 to 3 kilometres to walk to nearest bar/restaurant,nearest shop would be farther,I say approximately as we decided road was a bit risky to walk on with no pavement,so never did this.
When we went into nerja by car , shops,bars,restaurants seemed to be reasonably busy,mainly retired people about,and parking wasn't a problem.
Hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## MalagaBob (Apr 14, 2015)

I have only spent a bit of time in Torrox and never been to Caleta but form my epxeriences and talking to other people who have spent time their, similar to you I would be swayed to move to Nerja.

Your well versed in the areas, but your right theres still al lot of choice and options in the winter months (bars, restaurants, services).

We go to Nerja for a weekend every few months for a mini-break and have spent quite a bit of time in November and February months there.

The main questions are what are you exactly looking for? do you want to be inland with options or on the coast with things on your doorstep in these places? Do you prefer busier or quieter? Parking and over crowding are not issues on the Costa del Sol in winter months.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Very much depends on how you like to spend your time.

There will be bars and restaurants open in all 3 places in the winter, although obviously they are much quieter than during the summer season. Some, even in Nerja, will close for a few weeks in the winter for holidays.

For anyone who plays golf Caleta is ideal because you have Baviera Golf on your doorstep.


----------



## leeandzed (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys.. Yes lots to consider, I think we would prefer coastal so no need to drive too much as we will be driving down from the UK and starting a rental early Nov time. We stayed in April just gone for 3 weeks in the El Capistrano area of Nerja and that was very convenient, albeit no Spanish live there but that's a disadvantage of a coastal area I suppose. Frigiliana is a lovely village and reasonably Spanish compared to a lot of towns in that area, but parking is tight there and our car is huuuuuge! Would like to hear from someone who has wintered in Caleta also then. Think we can make up our minds. Thanks again.


----------

